# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 6ο Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 1993 (13 Νοεμβρίου ,Νοvotel)

## rorocoleman

ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ  ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ    Ε.Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.  (IFBB)  1993

----------


## rorocoleman



----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Θέμις Σιδέρης, ο αθλητης με την κοτσίδα ,ειναι ενυπωσιακός, δεν ξερω αν έκανε και αλλυς αγώνες στην Ελλάδα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακός! Τραβάει το βλέμμα σου αμέσως.

Αξιοσημείωτη και η συμμετοχή του Σταύρου Παπαδόπουλου σε αυτόν τον αγώνα. Δε γνώριζα ότι είχε παίξει τόσο παλιά.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## atlas ssc

O Σπυρος Κορικης ειναι αδελφος της Βαρβαρας Κορικης καποιος στην οικογενεια επρεπε να συνεχυσει το αθλημα

----------


## Polyneikos

1993, Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της Eλληνική Ερασιτεχνικής Ομοσπονδίας Σωματικής Διάπλασης (Ε.Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ)


Μια από τις πλέον ανταγωνιστικές κατηγορίες, η 90κ., βρίσκει τον *Αλέξη Αλεξίου*, 3ο Μεσογειονίκη το 1991 στο Μαρόκο, σε φοβερή φόρμα, να κοντράρεται με τον *Παναγιώτη Φραγκούλη,* αθλητή που είχε πάρει την 2η θεση στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA το 1991 στην Ελβετία.ενώ είχαν προηγηθεί την ίδια χρονιά 2 Γενικοί Τίτλοι στο Κύπελλο της WABBA αλλά και το Mr Oδύσσεια. Σε αυτόν τον αγώνα δεν ήταν στο 100%.
Εκεί όμως εμφανίζεται ένας φοβερός αθλητής, που έμενε μόνιμα στην Γερμανία, ο *Θέμις Σιδέρης* που κέρδισε τελικά την 1η θέση, αφήνοντας την 2η θέση για τον Αλέξη Αλεξίου και 3ος ο Παναγιώτης Φραγκούλης.
Την απομονή κάνει ο *Φραγκίσκος Μπατής*, Mr Ελλάς της WABBA το 1979  ενώ στην εκφώνηση του αγώνα ο γνώριμος* Βασίλης Σερέτης* !

----------


## Muscleboss

Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφα σώματα και των 3ων πρώτων θέσεων.  :05. Biceps: 

Ο Σιδέρης πολύ καλός, ξέρουμε αν ήταν η μοναδική του εμφάνιση σε ελληνικό αγώνα;

----------


## Polyneikos

Πάνο νομίζω πως δεν έπαιξε σε άλλον αγώνα Πανελλήνιου. Γενικά υπήρχαν αρκετοί αθλητές Έλληνες που ενώ ζούσαν μόνιμα στο εξωτερικό, ειδικα στην Γερμανία, κάνανε κάποιες παρουσίες σε Πανελλήνια για να πάρουν ίσως πιο εύκολα πρόκριση σε ένα Παγκόσμιο ή Πανευρωπαϊκό, καθώς τότε οι διεθνείς  αγώνες ηταν μονο το Πανευρωπαικο και το Παγκόσμιο και προκρινόταν μονο ο 1ος. Στα Γερμανικά Πρωταθληματα σίγουρα ηταν αρκετά πιο δύσκολο.
Θυμάμαι τον *Λάζαρο Τανακόπουλο, τον Γιώργο Ασβέστη, τον Παύλο Μεντή, τον Γιάννη Διρβάνη,* πιο παλιά ο *Αργύρης Τσοπουρίδης*,  κάποιοι εγκαταστάθηκαν στην Ελλάδα μετέπειτα όπως ο Διρβάνης , κάποιοι ερχόντουσαν μονο για τους αγώνες.
Ωραίος αθλητής πάντως ο *Θέμις Σιδέρης*, μια φωτογραφία του που βρήκα απο περιοδικό.

----------

